# How to use hydroguard?



## bgmike8 (May 24, 2016)

I've been putting it in first. Then micro grow bloom. Ph usually not necessary but sometimes if I need to adjust resevoir.


----------



## Afgan King (May 24, 2016)

You do know it kills any beneficial bacteria right? Why not run your temps at 65-70 and not have to worry bout keeping res clean


----------



## bgmike8 (May 24, 2016)

Hydroguard is supposed to contain the beneficial stuff. It's not a sterilizer or whatever. I think it's great. I can't afford a chiller so I use this to help out. I think it helped promote root growth


----------



## Afgan King (May 24, 2016)

Damn I thought someone had said it had h202 my bad lol


----------



## Budley Doright (May 24, 2016)

Don't think it matters really just check ph at the end and adjust if needed .


----------



## toaster struedel (May 26, 2016)

i always put mine in last, protekt,micro,bloom,cal mag,floralicious,hydroguard.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 26, 2016)

I actually fill my Res 3/4 full add everything not in any order, just the closest bottle, then complete the fill and test PH so it's all pretty diluted. Would high nutrient ratio's cause an issue with the hydroguard was always my concern, not sure if that's valid though.


----------



## blackforest (May 26, 2016)

I always put it in first. 3ml/gal


----------



## Budley Doright (May 26, 2016)

blackforest said:


> I always put it in first. 3ml/gal


I've been using 1 ml per litre, I think that's half of what they recommend but it's working great. Again that's with chilled Res.


----------



## toaster struedel (May 26, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> I've been using 1 ml per litre, I think that's half of what they recommend but it's working great. Again that's with chilled Res.


I use 2 ml per gal, that's what the instructions say.


----------



## blackforest (May 26, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> I've been using 1 ml per litre, I think that's half of what they recommend but it's working great. Again that's with chilled Res.


That's 4ml/gal. Twice as much as recommended. The conversion 3.78 liters per gallon so basically 4 liters per gallon. Not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## blackforest (May 26, 2016)

toaster struedel said:


> I use 2 ml per gal, that's what the instructions say.


I used to use 2ml/gal, but noticed I needed to add a little more around day 5 of 7 since I change out every week. 3ml/gal seems to go 7-10 days. Just what I've noticed for my system over a gillion feedings.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 26, 2016)

blackforest said:


> That's 4ml/gal. Twice as much as recommended. The conversion 3.78 liters per gallon so basically 4 liters per gallon. Not that there's anything wrong with that!


Holy shit your right . Ok so perhaps I could have made that last longer lol. I got 6 months out of a gallon and two runs. I better read the instructions better for next season . No wonder I thought it was kind of pricey lol. But yup worked great lol.


----------



## blackforest (May 26, 2016)

Budley Doright said:


> Holy shit your right . Ok so perhaps I could have made that last longer lol. I got 6 months out of a gallon and two runs. I better read the instructions better for next season . No wonder I thought it was kind of pricey lol. But yup worked great lol.


Seems like there is so much to learn. I think it's awesome we have a resource like riu to keep checking with each other. Could you imagine how long it would take to learn all of this by trial and error alone? I can't tell you how many times I'm reading a thread and get an answer to a question then run downstairs and modify the garden. This place keeps me busy. It's like we are sitting in a smoke session bouncing ideas off each other. Love it.


----------



## bgmike8 (May 26, 2016)

blackforest said:


> Seems like there is so much to learn. I think it's awesome we have a resource like riu to keep checking with each other. Could you imagine how long it would take to learn all of this by trial and error alone? I can't tell you how many times I'm reading a thread and get an answer to a question then run downstairs and modify the garden. This place keeps me busy. It's like we are sitting in a smoke session bouncing ideas off each other. Love it.


Amen. I've received so much help here.


----------



## mrgreen2015 (May 26, 2016)

For what its worth.....I use 3 ml/gal after my nutes.



Afgan King said:


> You do know it kills any beneficial bacteria right? Why not run your temps at 65-70 and not have to worry bout keeping res clean


*Hydroguard IS beneficial bacteria. *

_The Bacillus Amyloliquefaciens in Hydroguard live in bigger, more vigorous colonies than the more common Bacillus Subtillis species. This enables them to thrive and perform more effectively in extreme and unfavorable conditions._


----------



## Afgan King (May 26, 2016)

I just said earlier I had heard wrong lol I know I'm wrong I don't use it thought I had heard it has h202


----------



## BlackD.O.G (May 27, 2016)

Me personaly I think the product is a crock of shit and isnt needed. Just marketing BS like so much in the hobby growing industry. In the near future I plan on using nothing but jacks 321. And just so you know I am currently running botanicare kind line and I have been using that hydro guard and see no difference. Its all just over priced crap. Im gonna mix my own salts and save tons of $$$


----------



## mrgreen2015 (May 27, 2016)

BlackD.O.G said:


> Me personaly I think the product is a crock of shit and isnt needed.


To each his own. All I know, for me personally, I saw a difference. I didn't notice as much of a smell in my rez. Also, it seemed like it prevented that slimy crap from forming. Plus, my roots never looked better.

Now with that being said, I'm sure if you let your rez sit long enough you're going to see some negative effects. I also aerate my water very well.

I would like others to chime in still.


----------



## Budley Doright (May 27, 2016)

BlackD.O.G said:


> Me personaly I think the product is a crock of shit and isnt needed. Just marketing BS like so much in the hobby growing industry. In the near future I plan on using nothing but jacks 321. And just so you know I am currently running botanicare kind line and I have been using that hydro guard and see no difference. Its all just over priced crap. Im gonna mix my own salts and save tons of $$$


It could be lol. I plugged in the chiller at the same time as I started using the guard. So perhaps it's not needed. I do think it's made a difference in root health but won't know till fall when I start back up indoors. And your right, bigger grows require some thought re nutes and additives but for my pound every 2.5 months $50 per run in nutes is not a concern.


----------



## Purpsmagurps (May 29, 2016)

I had to can my other run because of temps, I got my reservoir chilled now and hydroguard added, no slime. 2ml a gallon. I even run fish and seaweed which promotes a lot of slime.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 2, 2016)

Afgan King said:


> Damn I thought someone had said it had h202 my bad lol


It does not kill bacteria at all good stuff


----------



## swedsteven (Jun 5, 2016)

I try put javel in m'y Last trial and kill them all cause of slime or rot root .you guys told me to try hydroguard and men 2 days my water went to 29 celsius and no slime nothing appear i dont even need to wash the filter in my pump since i use hydroguard for me it's à must in m'y hydro setup and my root are bigger and drink more thanks à lot bro save me à lot of time pretty cheap to me


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 5, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> I try put javel in m'y Last trial and kill them all cause of slime or rot root .you guys told me to try hydroguard and men 2 days my water went to 29 celsius and no slime nothing appear i dont even need to wash the filter in my pump since i use hydroguard for me it's à must in m'y hydro setup and my root are bigger and drink more thanks à lot bro save me à lot of time pretty cheap to me


Awesome got mine right here.


----------



## linky (Jun 6, 2016)

Same bacteria strain but much higher concentration than hydroguard and a fraction of the cost.

http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Ag-Friendly-Biological-Fungicide/dp/B00VXQG23O?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## WeedFreak78 (Jun 7, 2016)

linky said:


> Same bacteria strain but much higher concentration than hydroguard and a fraction of the cost.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Ag-Friendly-Biological-Fungicide/dp/B00VXQG23O?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


Does it meet its label claims? There was just a thread where a bunch were tested by some states AG dept. to see if they met there label claims. Most didn't, Hydroguard was one of the few that tested at higher concentrations than was stated on the label.

Here
https://www.rollitup.org/t/oda-finds-big-problems-with-little-organisms.911387/#post-12666193


----------



## Budley Doright (Jun 7, 2016)

WeedFreak78 said:


> Does it meet its label claims? There was just a thread where a bunch were tested by some states AG dept. to see if they met there label claims. Most didn't, Hydroguard was one of the few that tested at higher concentrations than was stated on the label.
> 
> Here
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/oda-finds-big-problems-with-little-organisms.911387/#post-12666193


Thanks for the info weed . I do think it is a great product even if it is overpriced


----------



## swedsteven (Jun 9, 2016)

Just want to show those happy root thx hydroguard .they drink like krazy and they like a lower ppm .i dual 1000ppm after 1 week went up to 1350 ppm so i ajust to 900 .they are 10 days flowering already double they size since i flip very happy plant


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 9, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> Just want to show those happy root thx hydroguard .they drink like krazy and they like a lower ppm .i dual 1000ppm after 1 week went up to 1350 ppm so i ajust to 900 .they are 10 days flowering already double they size since i flip very happy plant View attachment 3704074 View attachment 3704075 View attachment 3704076 View attachment 3704077 View attachment 3704074 View attachment 3704075 View attachment 3704076 View attachment 3704077


Nice looking crop


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 9, 2016)

swedsteven said:


> Just want to show those happy root thx hydroguard .they drink like krazy and they like a lower ppm .i dual 1000ppm after 1 week went up to 1350 ppm so i ajust to 900 .they are 10 days flowering already double they size since i flip very happy plant View attachment 3704074 View attachment 3704075 View attachment 3704076 View attachment 3704077 View attachment 3704074 View attachment 3704075 View attachment 3704076 View attachment 3704077


What state are you from. We call up north a lot of places in Michigan


----------



## four20inc (Aug 19, 2020)

Afgan King said:


> Damn I thought someone had said it had h202 my bad lol


LoL


----------



## Cabrone (Aug 19, 2020)

linky said:


> Same bacteria strain but much higher concentration than hydroguard and a fraction of the cost.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Ag-Friendly-Biological-Fungicide/dp/B00VXQG23O?ie=UTF8&psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00








Hydroguard or southern ag gff?


What is the difference in these products? Isnt it the same bacteria in each bottle? Huge price difference! Hydrogaurd label says it has .038% bacteria and is clear. Southern AG says it has 98.85% bacteria and is like chocolate milk. Is this because it so much more potent? Is Southern AG safe for...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## First time grower73 (Nov 5, 2020)

Must be nice to have that kind of space. To get 2.5 lbs every 2 1/2 months. Must be nice lol


----------



## BonsaiMaster55 (Nov 6, 2020)

Ive used hydroguard in the res for a coco dtw setup. It does affect the plants, I thought it slightly changed the shape and color of the leaves, but its probably not worth it. Rather buy a good kelp or something for a root drench


----------



## waterproof808 (Nov 6, 2020)

BonsaiMaster55 said:


> Ive used hydroguard in the res for a coco dtw setup. It does affect the plants, I thought it slightly changed the shape and color of the leaves, but its probably not worth it. Rather buy a good kelp or something for a root drench


Hydroguard does not have any NPK or plant-food ingredients so it cant change the shape and color of your leaves. Also, kelp will not do what hydrogaurd/GFF does for your rez.


----------



## BonsaiMaster55 (Nov 6, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Hydroguard does not have any NPK or plant-food ingredients so it cant change the shape and color of your leaves. Also, kelp will not do what hydrogaurd/GFF does for your rez.


What about hormones? They change plant shape, growth patterns, etc. and aren't npk or plant foods. And what about temperature, it changes color of leaves, and its not npk or food. In a recirculating res maybe itll help a little but in dtw it seems unnecessary. For creating healthy rootzone environment? Good quality kelp will help with that, possibly in a res, but for sure drenched with it. I noticed the only ingredient in hydroguard is also in great white powder, which I use regularly. Myco' s definitely do work, so Ill stick with that


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Nov 7, 2020)

^ fucking idiots


----------



## macsnax (Nov 7, 2020)

Plant biology is a difficult subject for some......


----------



## Johnny Lawrence (Nov 7, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Plant biology is a difficult subject for some......


Noted.

I have a math mind, so the periodic isn't confusing to me at all.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 7, 2020)

BonsaiMaster55 said:


> What about hormones? They change plant shape, growth patterns, etc. and aren't npk or plant foods. And what about temperature, it changes color of leaves, and its not npk or food. In a recirculating res maybe itll help a little but in dtw it seems unnecessary. For creating healthy rootzone environment? Good quality kelp will help with that, possibly in a res, but for sure drenched with it. I noticed the only ingredient in hydroguard is also in great white powder, which I use regularly. Myco' s definitely do work, so Ill stick with that


Mycorrhizae and bacillus amyloliquefaciens are not even close to the same. One is a fungus the other is a bacteria. A beneficial bacteria that eats/attacks other bacterias that can cause your res/system to smell or even cause your roots to rot. Mycos form a symbiosis with the roots, microlife, and elements in your soil helping plants feed their selves just like in nature. Not the same as all.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 7, 2020)

Johnny Lawrence said:


> Noted.
> 
> I have a math mind, so the periodic isn't confusing to me at all.


Math is my friend too, until it hurts my brain lol


----------



## BonsaiMaster55 (Nov 8, 2020)

macsnax said:


> Mycorrhizae and bacillus amyloliquefaciens are not even close to the same. One is a fungus the other is a bacteria. A beneficial bacteria that eats/attacks other bacterias that can cause your res/system to smell or even cause your roots to rot. Mycos form a symbiosis with the roots, microlife, and elements in your soil helping plants feed their selves just like in nature. Not the same as all.


Obviously I know bacteria and myco's are different; Im a professional mycologist.

From Botanicare Website:

*"Bacillus root inoculant*

From seedling to harvest, optimizing the size and health of your roots is the first step towards maximizing your plant’s yield. By creating and maintaining an ideal environment surrounding the root zone, whether in hydro or soil, you can effectively increase root tissue production and efficiency.

Hydroguard® contains unique beneficial bacteria, Bacillus Amyloliquefaciens, selected specifically for its superior ability to enhance the symbiotic relationship between the roots and their surrounding medium. During the plant’s most intense growth phases (i.e. transplant, transition, and heavy flowering), the demand for certain nutrients and essential trace elements increase and change frequently. To reach their full potential, plants require highly available forms of nutrition only possible through microbial mechanisms. Although plants generate some of these microbes on their own, supplementing with Hydroguard significantly increases and accelerates these mechanisms. This immediate boost of natural microbial activity in the root zone enhances nutrient availability that results in larger, higher quality fruits and flowers.

There is a direct relationship between the health and size of the roots and the overall health and size of the plant. Healthy roots allow the plant to uptake what’s required to achieve full genetic potential. Hydroguard is a beneficial bacterium that increases the size and density of the roots’ mass, and nutrient uptake.""

No where in there does it say used for reservoirs; it says its used to boost growth by enhancing the rhizosphere through symbiotic relationship with microorganism. The exact same concept of applying mycorrhizae. I was saying in regard to healthy plant growth, that resources seem better spent on a product which actually provides a visual boost in vigor, proved both anecdotally and scientifically. Which is also not NPK or plant food by the way,and significantly alters plant performance/appearance.


----------



## macsnax (Nov 8, 2020)

BonsaiMaster55 said:


> Obviously I know bacteria and myco's are different; Im a professional mycologist.
> 
> From Botanicare Website:
> 
> ...


Gotcha, you came off a little confused when I read it. I would still argue they're in two categories though. If the bacillus strain in hydrogaurd were comparable to mycos for helping nutrient uptake, they would be marketed that way. You know these companies wouldn't be missing that boat. It does a damn good job at keeping hydro systems running clean and that's how it's marketed. Same can be said for southern ag being used in place of hydrogaurd. You can email them and ask about using it to replace hydrogaurd and they'll tell you not to. Doesn't mean that it won't work, it's just a different strain meant for killing fungus and mold. There's still people around the forums that will argue why they use southern ag to treat their res. But it's simply inferior in this application. The cheapos that don't want to shell out the extra 20 bones for hydrogaurd have a hard time admitting that one.


----------



## 5BY5LEC (Nov 8, 2020)

Just take the jug, pour a couple glugs in your res every so often and call it a day.
For real. But Hydroguard by itself is weak.
The real powerhouses are the Trichoderma fungi. Look it up.


----------

